# Official Dawgs vs Gamecocks thread



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 12, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^What he said


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 12, 2019)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

I want to see Fromm air it out to Pickens, Simmons, Blaylock, Cager, Robertson, Wolf, Woerner, and anybody else.....time to throw the ball!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

That’s the way air it out!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

HOT ROD 3-0 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

3-0 Dawgs after a nice opening drive. Would’ve loved to get 7 there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs gonna have to get it going in the red zone. Field goals won’t cut it against everybody.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I know this Kirby's style to grind teams down, but against good offenses, UGA could be looking at 14-0 or 14-3 behind.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Man, our fans always show up and turn it up! Wish I could’ve been there. Our fans are the best! No doubt!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Zeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuss!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Dang Wolf he should have caught  that!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

What a punt!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> What a punt!


Dang it Britches you beat me on Zeus and Punt!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I understand why they called PI on Reed, but Dawg's WR's get mugged worse than that and don't get the call.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs better get on it


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs better get on it



It's the same drill every week, Dawgs start slow, then wear the other team down, but if a team can score early the Dawgs might have a ball game.  Just like that USC scores a TD.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

93 yard TD drive by SC


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs got burned by the freshman QB on that long pass. Our pass D sucks!

7-3 Carolina


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

S.C. done threw the bomb  early and scored


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Come on Dawgs!
Same play diff week!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

This the same as last week, except SC has a better defense than the Vols.  Dawgs will have to start playing soon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Swift with a nice run.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow, look what happens when you throw. Uga same garbage offense every week. Hope the other guy misses tackles


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Watch this drive.  Run, screen behind the line, get couple of first downs, then stall.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm is so smart. Never takes any chances. Just put it off on the defense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm’s sideline passes make me nervous.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

End of the 1st. Cocks 7 Dawgs 3


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

AIR IT OUT we can’t run ALL the time!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Fromm’s sideline passes make me nervous.


He's got the most yards East-West than anybody else in the country


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

If SC pulls this off,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> He's got the most yards East-West than anybody else in the country



I thought we were going to open it up on offense. Let’s go!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Fromm’s sideline passes make me nervous.



Sooner or later a DB will jump that route and it's 7 the other way.  For UGA, Fromm has to let receiver fake that and go downfield for a long one, even if they don't hit it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

The best offense for Fromm and UGA is the 2 minute offense and go fast. Why do they not do that more often?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

10-7 Team Kirby


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

TD Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

A few passes that time. Really opens up the run.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> If SC pulls this off,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Doom and gloom!! You guys kill me!!??? Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs need to get after Their QB more this series.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

I hate starting slow.  I want the Dawgs to come out on fire!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

The pass rush is not getting there.  Quick passes are eating the Dawgs up.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Good stop Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Come on Dawgs, keep your foot on the pedal and score quick.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Carolina may have had the 1st down. Surprised they didn’t review that.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Gonna be hard to sack the boy. Ball out of his  hand in 123. Or 1,2.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Carolina may have had the 1st down. Surprised they didn’t review that.



Yep. Ga caught a break on that one


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Carolina may have had the 1st down. Surprised they didn’t review that.


That hurry up offense hurts sometimes!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Carolina may have had the 1st down. Surprised they didn’t review that.


Seemed more concerned about the hurry up. It cost them. Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Zeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus with a good run.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

It's against the law to pass on first down.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Or over 10 yards


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> It's against the law to pass on first down.


Must be.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

I don’t know why we’d do without Cager


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

3rd and 12 sideways pass...


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Sorry play calling.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Uggggh


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Bring Bobo back, good God! Loaded with talent and we play tenser than a ho in church! Tired of this junk.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Sure would have helped to throw some long passes on those blowout games. Looks like we can't do it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

That 3rd n long call was very bad.......


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

We need a pick 6!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Qb got defeatherd that last play. Dang!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

Has Herrian been on the field?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Has Herrian been on the field?


Have not seen him


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

A quarterback with one leg has more success passing. Once again we rely on talent rather than coaching ability or a good game plan.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> A quarterback with one leg has more success passing. Once again we rely on talent rather than coaching ability or a good game plan.


Preach brother rip


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

10-10


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Can we hold them??


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 12, 2019)

Tied up.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs better start dawgging


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

10-10 after the Carolina field goal. 

#3 in the country they say.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

This is completely stupid!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Im not a Dawg fan anymore I quit....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

We’ll go after it now that there is only 3 minutes left in the half.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't doubt we'll win the game but if we don't get more explosive on offense we'll be saying wait till next year in November and guys hoping Fromm will return. All the while other QB's like Field's will get better and better.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

I hate this CHANEY 2.0 crap!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Run, short pass, & run....Throw the dadgum ball!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

All right.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh lawd


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

pick 6 by carolina/

17-10 cocks


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Well I said we needed a pick 6 just not Gamecocks!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Run, short pass, & run....Throw the dadgum ball!!



He did......


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 12, 2019)

Well you wanted him to slang that ball.......he did


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks like we’ll be playing Fromm behind once again.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I hate this CHANEY 2.0 crap!


Richt 2.0. Go dogs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Kirby gonna sit on this last minute in the half.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh my


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Guess slayers internet is going out


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Richt 2.0. Go dogs.


Y’all Better start shaking


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm moves around like a granny on a walker. Dude is painfully slow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dogs gonna win this in a bloodbath.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Gamecocks get the ball to start the half!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m so sick of mediocre!

Defensively we can not put pressure on the QB, and we still can’t get a yard on offense when we need it.

Just like the Braves and falcon and hawks, MEDIOCRE!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Gamecocks get the ball to start the half!


Ouch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Ouch.


Hard to believe the team Bama beat by 24 is putting it on the dogs and a lot of their points were garbage points against Bama’s back up defense


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Even if dawgs win they may drop in polls now


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Kirby will turn this around at half time. The dogs will make the necessary adjustments and pull out a solid victory


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

If SC pulls this off,you guys will never hear the end of it,,,,


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Even if dawgs win they may drop in polls now


Need to be hit with a pole


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Golden corral offensive line


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs are lookin like MI,,,,


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm about 10 minutes behind, went out to see and the deer meat my nephew got.  What a stupid series of plays on that 3rd and 4th down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Even if dawgs win they may drop in polls now


Vols up 10-3 over Miss St. halftime


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm took a lick that last play


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Boys we ain’t all that. You know it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Mark richt would have just let the clock run out


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 12, 2019)

Dang SC didnt look this good vs BAMA...Muschamp coachin 'em up


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Oklahoma seven Texas zero almost halftime. Looks like Jaylen finally played a team with some defense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

HOT ROD again!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Dang SC didnt look this good vs BAMA...Muschamp coachin 'em up


I respectfully disagree I thought they played Bama pretty tough and physical but of course Bama’s offense blew them away


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Oklahoma seven Texas zero almost halftime. Looks like Jaylen finally played a team with some defense.



Wow, sounds like it...still a Jaylen fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Fromm took a lick that last play


If the Georgia quarterback ever gets injured the fat lady will be singing


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wow, sounds like it...still a Jaylen fan.


Me too. We all are. Great young man And I would be thrilled for him to win the Heisman


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh my!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If the Georgia quarterback ever gets injured the fat lady will be singing


I keep telling them He’s why they are where they are. Him and hot rod


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Ugggggly


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

what a circus!

Dawgs down 17-10 at the half. Booooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

The Georgia defense is just got to step it up you’ll have great players and good coaches and there’s no sense in this


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Braves, hawks, falcons, gt, Dawgs...need a big set of foamy hands to put around your neck instead of a number 1 finger.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> The Georgia defense is just got to step it up you’ll have great players and good coaches and there’s no sense in this


I bet Kirby will be stretching that visor at halftime!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> The Georgia defense is just got to step it up you’ll have great players and good coaches and there’s no sense in this


Who else is to blame, the grounds crew?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> If SC pulls this off,you guys will never hear the end of it,,,,


You can count on that


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I was watching the replay at 2x speed, so I saw the interception and run for TD, but not the play.  Was it just like I said and their DB jumped an out route and scored?


----------



## DannyW (Oct 12, 2019)

Stadium be kinda quiet...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> Who else is to blame, the grounds crew?


Yall got great players and a great coach y’all will win


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I bet Kirby will be stretching that visor at halftime!


Maybe he should be doing that before the game!!!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 12, 2019)

Blocked field goal, if you gonna such it up, suck it up big time.

Just leave Cade mays in, from hadn’t been sacked in forever and it was mays that let him get sacked last time.

we move the ball better with Cleveland in the game.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

@Browning Slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> @Browning Slayer


Yep. Lol.?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

My Facebook feed is quieter than a bye week


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

I got to be honest I’m not worried at all. Something isn’t clicking with this team in the first half of every game. Noon kickoff sucks too. I’m still a Fromm fan and regardless what some say he’s a heck of a QB. This O line seems soft in the first half. Adversity is the best tool in teaching. Kirby will right the ship! Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I was watching the replay at 2x speed, so I saw the interception and run for TD, but not the play.  Was it just like I said and their DB jumped an out route and scored?


Told ya earlier Fromm was scaring me with those sideline passes. 

Rest of schedule looking mighty scary right now. Dawgs in their 6th game and not seeing much improvement. Same ol same ol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> @Browning Slayer


I even went and bought a new radio at the drug store to listen to the game. I’m going to throw that unlucky piece of garbage in the trash!

Go Dawgs! Not worried!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Boys we ain’t all that. You know it.



You can say that again, DAWGS need a game like this with the big heads they got. DAWGS acting like SC is just supposed to lay down and take a beating. Here we are again saying the D has to step up, I'm asking, what is going on with the offense, we look awful!!!

This UGA team will get ran off the field against a good passing offense team. I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Please tell me how we could do any worse with another qb? Anybody can look to the sidelines and get a play. Fromm is calling all the plays. They have worked great.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I got to be honest I’m not worried at all. Something isn’t clicking with this team in the first half of every game. Noon kickoff sucks too. I’m still a Fromm fan and regardless what some say he’s a heck of a QB. This O line seems soft in the first half. Adversity is the best tool in teaching. Kirby will right the ship! Go Dawgs


Fromm is a solid game manager and a good leader. He will find a way.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I got to be honest I’m not worried at all. Something isn’t clicking with this team in the first half of every game. Noon kickoff sucks too. I’m still a Fromm fan and regardless what some say he’s a heck of a QB. This O line seems soft in the first half. Adversity is the best tool in teaching. Kirby will right the ship! Go Dawgs


Myself and my uncle have been saying that for a couple weeks, something just ain’t right!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Fromm is a solid game manager and a good leader. He will find a way.


We need those on the sidelines and playmakers on the field.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

SC looks better than my dawgs.
Plain and simple, that’s what I’m seeing.
Hard to say that.They look like the better team


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> SC looks better than my dawgs.
> Plain and simple, that’s what I’m seeing.
> Hard to say that.They look like the better team


I really want Georgia to win all of their games and I want Bama to win all their games two and I really think that could happen let’s just hope for the best because we need another epic SEC championship


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Both games with Bama the last 2 years the Tide got rolling more in the 3rd & 4th Quaters maybe UGA is trying that this year!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Both games with Bama the last 2 years the Tide got rolling more in the 3rd & 4th Quaters maybe UGA is trying that this year!


imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I really want Georgia to win all of their games and I want Bama to win all their games two and I really think that could happen let’s just hope for the best because we need another epic SEC championship


Not sure the DAWGS can beat FLA to get to the SECCG


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 12, 2019)

if its any consolation, OU and UT look very avg. at this point


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

All other top 5 teams are slinging the ball all over the place, but we sling it side to side. Garbage play-calling. Kirby said we were going to open it up more. Well?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I think UGA will pull out the win, but this is what all us Dawgs fans have been saying. The Dawgs play not to lose and can't score in bunches.  I heard all week about how Smart and Muschamp are good buddies and Smart giving rave reviews about how good Muschamp is as a coach.  It almost seemed to me that Kirby is not wanting to destroy his buddy's team too bad, but they might have gotten too far behind.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I got to be honest I’m not worried at all. Something isn’t clicking with this team in the first half of every game. Noon kickoff sucks too. I’m still a Fromm fan and regardless what some say he’s a heck of a QB. This O line seems soft in the first half. Adversity is the best tool in teaching. Kirby will right the ship! Go Dawgs


Been saying for a few weeks now that something is not clicking with this team


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Maybe I need some weed and liquor to enjoy these games.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I think UGA will pull out the win, but this is what all us Dawgs fans have been saying. The Dawgs play not to lose and can't score in bunches.  I heard all week about how Smart and Muschamp are good buddies and Smart giving rave reviews about how good Muschamp is as a coach.  It almost seemed to me that Kirby is not wanting to destroy his buddy's team too bad, but they might have gotten too far behind.


If we can get a stop now we got a GREAT chance to pull away!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> All other top 5 teams are slinging the ball all over the place, but we sling it side to side. Garbage play-calling. Kirby said we were going to open it up more. Well?



On the stupid 3rd down and then 4th down, Robertson was getting held but the call was stupid either way.  You need 7 yards on a 4th down, lets throw it 40 yards, but on first down, Fromm will only throw 0-5 yard passes. Makes no sense.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> All other top 5 teams are slinging the ball all over the place, but we sling it side to side. Garbage play-calling. Kirby said we were going to open it up more. Well?


Fromm's passing numbers are a result of YAC. I bet the running backs have more yards this season that the recievers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m not saying what we need NO MORE!

Bad luck!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Well will the D save us??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

We need to make a statement this half. Hope we get it going.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

STOP THEM!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Kirby done cussed somebody out at the half lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Good Stop..... THANK YOU!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

For sure the crowd woke up! Hope the Dawgs will do the same.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2019)

We’re going to lose this game because CKS doesn’t have them ready to play.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

GOOD GRIEF!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Fans need to boo.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

This is getting ridiculous.  They are whipping our defense, their defensive line is beating the world's biggest and best offensive line in the history of the world.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We’re going to lose this game because CKS doesn’t have them ready to play.


Hope you’re wrong, homey. Just hard to watch.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

1st run should have been a loss. Once again rely on talent


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Lookin more like MI,,,,


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

That shotgun hand off has them fooled


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Run by Swift on first down, what a surprise.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Run on 2nd down, what a play call.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Been saying for a few weeks now that something is not clicking with this team


Yes you did


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Rush 4. All are lineman are standing there while 4 chase the QB


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Did they refs actually call the DB's?  That's a shocker.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

If Fromm is checking down to all these runs and your best player on offense isn't in the game. I guess they don't want to show Georgia tech anything.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> We’re going to lose this game because CKS doesn’t have them ready to play.[/QUOTE


I hope you are sitting in a food plot about ready to kill something


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm really disappointed in Pittman's guys as a whole unit!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

well it was fun being #3 but after this game that will be a memory!

Unless we do something QUICK!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Boom out coaching Kirby with less talent right now....


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2019)

I am normally pretty optimistic but this is tough to watch. SC defense ain't have'in it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I hope you are sitting in a food plot about ready to kill something


 I just got a private message and slayer just got three spotted ones for the grill.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Paul Johnson would blow every team in the country off the field with our players. They might transfer after the season but we'd have a NC.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Boom out coaching Kirby with less talent right now....



Kirby said Muschamp was winning a lot of recruiting battles.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2019)

hunker down


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> well it was fun being #3 but after this game that will be a memory!
> 
> Unless we do something QUICK!


They need to drop, UGA is not a #3 team


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

STOP THEM


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Just win, baby! Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Boom out coaching Kirby with less talent right now....


Thank God y’all arent playing LSU today they are a much better team and they might beat Bama this year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

If you cant beat em go after the qbs knees...WOW


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs got to go thuggish to win


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Pitiful


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Mark richt would be ashamed


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I just got a private message and slayer just got three spotted ones for the grill.


Grillers!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

That was not roughing the QB


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

This is getting nasty and dirty. Don’t like what I’m seeing by my Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Is it as bad as they are saying on the radio?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> They need to drop, UGA is not a #3 team


I agree and I was not impressed with Notre Dame at all it was a good win but they are not a good football team even if they win all their games. Bama. LSU. Fla. ga. Notre Dame might be the fifth or six best team in the SEC if they were a member


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Thank God y’all arent playing LSU today they are a much better team and they might beat Bama this year.



LSU, Bama, Clemson and TOSU would be up by 35 at least by now against UGA today.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is it as bad as they are saying on the radio?


 Yes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If you cant beat em go after the qbs knees...WOW





Throwback said:


> Dawgs got to go thuggish to win


Seriously? I never seen what happened.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is it as bad as they are saying on the radio?


WORSE


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> LSU, Bama, Clemson and TOSU would be up by 35 at least by now against UGA today.


I think Georgia can take Ohio State I don’t care what snooker says about it they are not all that and time will show it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

From better watch out. Sc will be looking for blood


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2019)

Dont wanna win like that


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Seriously? I never seen what happened.


They were not trying to hurt the QB, guys. He was knocked into him.


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2019)

Looked like an accident


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> WORSE





Browning Slayer said:


> Is it as bad as they are saying on the radio?


I hope your Internet is working tomorrow


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

He didn’t do it on purpose he was tripped!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Told y'all it was not roughing the QB


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

UGA gives them the first down with a stupid play, just like last they did against UT last week to give them a TD.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

17 might be enough for SC


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh boy!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

QB change, dawgs lose!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> He didn’t do it on purpose he was tripped!



Did they show the replay?  They never seem to when it's a bad call  against UGA


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I hope your Internet is working tomorrow


I don’t pull a Matty6..


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Did they show the replay?  They never seem to when it's a bad call  against UGA


Yea twice


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> QB change, dawgs lose!



This!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Did they show the replay?  They never seem to when it's a bad call  against UGA


Yes, and it was not intentional.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Finally we didn't catch it on the 10


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

That was a horrible call.  Clearly tripped.  Tripping is supposed to be a 15 yard penalty the other way


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Did they show the replay?  They never seem to when it's a bad call  against UGA



dawg got tripped reason for the low hit, not intentional


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don’t pull a Matty6..[/QUOTE you just kill some deer boy your boys are gonna be Fine.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks like we’re going to need Ol Lady Luck to pull this one out. Mercy!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

I hope we do a shotgun handoff first play


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Boy I'm a dummy.  I thought I had fast forwarded it to be live, but I was still about 2 minutes behind.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

It’s freaking hot right now at camp! I’m second guessing letting a nice 9 walk this morning.. Holding out.. I’m here until Wednesday


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

This game is reminding me of Texas last year!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Can we not run it to the outside???


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Got them on their heels with this play calling


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

5-stars don’t mean jack when you can’t coach.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Finally a good catch.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm took another lick


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can we not run it to the outside???


Where is James Cook????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm hurt his pinky toe on that sack. He’ll play scared the rest of the day.


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2019)

Dang Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol every time a dawg gets tackled  crowd hollering foul


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow pass to swift. Big play


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

If South Carolina scores here BALLGAME!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

We need the defense to score cause our offense can’t!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow. Dominating D by Carolina. I know it’s all Fromms fault.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

We didn’t tweet out how we deserved being in the playoffs before this game, did we?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Where is our offense line at!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

South Carolina may beat FLA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> We didn’t tweet out how we deserved being in the playoffs before this game, did we?


Slayer did on many occasions


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Where is our offense line at!!!!


Cafeteria, I think.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm getting sick.  Kirby sure built USC up like he knew this was going to happen.  They are on their 3rd string QB and still beating the Dawgs.  They have no answer for USC's quick passes


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Swift if the best player and no handoffs to him. That's like it was when we had Chubb and Michele and they were handing to swift in the NC game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Come on, Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

OMG! We threw on 1st down, guys! OMG!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

What a pass here we GO!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow a pass on 1st down and a long catch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Did Saban pay off these referees too??


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

That was a baloney call.  He pushed him and was not holding.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs took the QB out they got a chance now


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Looking like a well oiled tricycle now, boys! Here we go!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did Saban pay off these referees too??


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

THIS IS GONNA BE A NAIL BITTER TIL THE END!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Passes are working beyond the first down marker?


----------



## hopper (Oct 12, 2019)

We gotta punch it in Now


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Please Dawgs score 28 here in the final quarter.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

We hold on to win haterz and doubters..... ? Go Dawgs facing some adversity


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

I ain’t starting a thread no more for the DAWGS!

Bad Karma, luck however you want to call it!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

We still look like we have no idea what we're doing!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Turn over


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

My Goodness!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

HAHAAAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Can't cover

No pass rush

No plays for 3rd down 

Oh yeah mistake after mistake


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Lord have mercy. SC wants it more.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

This SC third string QB got heart


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

The Dawgs have no idea their QB is a running QB.  Did the Dawgs even practice for the possibility he might play?  Horrible coaching, talent with no direction right now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This SC third string QB got heart


It helps playing a crappy defense..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

We still win


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Dan Lanning needs a timeout


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> We still look like we have no idea what we're doing!!!



What did I say???


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 12, 2019)

Character...yes? no?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We still win


I hope your positivity shines thru but we sure don’t deserve it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol dang what a hit


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Nolan Smith one time!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Nolan Smith one time!


2 times!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Why ain’t Nolan been playing the WHOLE GAME!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Let Nolan Smith play


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Blaylock scares me on them punts!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

I bet fields was glad he couldn't this learn playbook


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2019)

run da ball


----------



## 1982ace (Oct 12, 2019)

Time to man up


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Why do the Dawg fans not boo?  The coaches and players need to understand we see how horrible they playing effort-wise and execution style.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Where is Herrien at?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Now the fans are giving it to them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

My God our play calling is sad.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Why do the Dawg fans not boo?  The coaches and players need to understand we see how horrible they playing effort-wise and execution style.


Dawgs are classy. So they say.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Send Wolf back to Tenn that twice today!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> My God our play calling is sad.



And the effort of the players and coaches and crowd. Very flat day in Athens.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

The Dawgs have got to score fast and often, yet they are killing time.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Give Bennett a chance, Fromm is done today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Yep... start moving the ball and we give it back to Carolina..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok that’s a wrap


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Hmmmmm, ball touched the ground.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And the effort of the players and coaches and crowd. Very flat day in Athens.



But the dogs will win.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Double lord have mercy.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Please don’t let this be a turnover!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dawgs are classy. So they say.


That’s what one Notre dame fan said per the dawg media


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Will someone please fire CHANEY!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Please don’t let this be a turnover!


Please don’t let us lose!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm has full command of the offense


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> But the dogs will win.



Most days I would agree, but Kirby lost this game before it began.  It was just weird to see how much he gushed over Muschamp.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Kirby just wants the fans to stick around the whole game


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Even if we would win we going to 7 or 8th


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 12, 2019)

Nail biter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Even if we would win we going to 7 or 8th


Better than 15th if they lose.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> Kirby just wants the fans to stick around the whole game



They are going to stick around to watch the Dawgs lose.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

You can't tell me Cleveland was holding earlier, but that was not holding on the 2 guys  for USC right then?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

STOP THEM


----------



## Duff (Oct 12, 2019)

Jim Chaney is Andy Reid compared to Conley. Just wow!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## srb (Oct 12, 2019)

QB play today***


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok. Here we go. Shotgun, hand it off up the middle. Worked all day. Might as well try a different RB as well instead of the best.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Is Herrien hurt???


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Even if we would win we going to 7 or 8th


9.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Getting spurred in our own stadium by a 2 and 3 team!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwing the bomb late is desperation


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Is Herrien hurt???


It wouldn't matter. If he was doing good he'd be on the bench.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2019)

crazy play calling


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 12, 2019)

They should put Fields in...... Oh wait.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I predicts Fromm throws another interception to end the game.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Using every last second of play clock, real smart guys.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

That guy ground Swift's head in the turf long after the play.  Should have been 15 yards.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm can't throw the deep ball because they don't practice it in easier games.


----------



## JSnake (Oct 12, 2019)

This game.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> That guy ground Swift's head in the turf long after the play.  Should have been 15 yards.


“Let them play SEC football”


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Is Herrien hurt???


Good question


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Agr


fishnguy said:


> Fromm can't throw the deep ball because they don't practice it in easier games.


Agree


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

We got to score here


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> We got to score here


LOL ya don’t say!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Hey let’s run it up the middle again


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

If UGA can somehow score and take it to OT, their QB will run for TD.  UGA has got to get 7 here fast and try to win it in regular time.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Take 7 out. Run up the middle they'll never expect it


----------



## Duff (Oct 12, 2019)

Worse play calling I’ve ever seen in a college football game


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

1 more play and it's ballgame.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

Stupid!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

It's over


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol. Ball thrown into the backfield of the end zone way out of catch range and it’s a penalty


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

My heart just quit beating


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Kirby made a cal to daddy saban to cal Birmingham


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Their DB gives UGA a chance.


----------



## James12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Refs just gave them the game


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2019)

chicken curse


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

We got lucky


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Good gracious make this extra pint!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks like Kirby's check cleared ?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

This will be close!!  Got his left in.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Good gracious make this extra pint!



I just had a bad feeling in my gut about this.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Come on HOT ROD!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

All tied at 17 with 1:48 left in the game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Kirby made a cal to daddy saban to cal Birmingham


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like Kirby's check cleared ?


Yep.
Now if the dawgs play bama they have to lost to pay saban back


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

I


Rackmaster said:


> Come on HOT ROD!!!


 I know right


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2019)

hot rod isdaman


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Would love for us to pick it off and take it to the house for the win.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

THANK YOU HOT ROD YOU WILL BE MISSSED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Num 3,,,,please,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Yep.
> Now if the dawgs play bama they have to lost to pay saban back


The refs wont be a factor if they play Bama.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Come on defense!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 12, 2019)

You boys better start a go fund me for that ref.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow.  If they have played this way all game, it would be a blow-out.  This is the offense UGA has to run to win this year.  Hurry-up like it's 2 minutes to go every series.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Good gracious make this extra pint!


I need a pint! Lol


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Num 3,,,,please,,,,


That we are not but with that said every team has a bad game boy oh boy has the DAWGS had a ugly game


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2019)

no pooch kick? lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Uga is as bad as MI,,,,


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You boys better start a go fund me for that ref.



Yes because grabbing a guy and holding him to not let him by is a great defense and not at all illegal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

Losing after the 1st Qtr & 2 Qtr, surprising someone finally scored in the 2nd half.  Nice comeback for UGA to tie it up on the road.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> I need a pint! Lol


Quart. ?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> The refs wont be a factor if they play Bama.


That was my point. Dawgs lay down cause Kirby owes saban


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

And that was pass interference


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Why can't UGA DB's get their heads around to find the ball.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Who is this dawg homer calling this game?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

STOP THEM


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hope Carolina don’t have a Bama kicker. Lol.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Dang these stupid games kill me. Good gracious!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

Motivation starting to rise.  Wonder who wants the win the most???  Reckon we will see soon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Hunker down you guys! Hunker down!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 12, 2019)

Let that qb run he ball


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

I know I’m asking a lot you guys, but hunker it down one more time!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m getting sick!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Go for it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

How many tackles in he backfield has UGA missed this game?   Nolan Smith needs to get a sack here.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

40-seconds for Dawgs to score for the win.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Should have gone for the first down.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

About 20 yards and HotRod is in range.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Saban called muschamp and promised him a coaching job if he went for the FG


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 12, 2019)

Muschamp choked


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 12, 2019)

Dumb call


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That was my point. Dawgs lay down cause Kirby owes saban



It wouldnt matter if Kirby didnt lay down lol. Bama by 40


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Take a knee got to OT!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

COME ON HOT ROD!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Take a knee got to OT!!!


What? Heck no! Gotbtime to win in regulation.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

All that smack talk about Clemson and they beat a better team


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> What? Heck no! Gotbtime to win in regulation.



Yes!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Take a knee got to OT!!!


That’s mark richt coaching right there


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Vols beat miss st. 20-10.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

13-sec & 38-yards to go for the win.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That’s mark richt coaching right there


This is a scary game no matter the coach!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Good grief don’t screw this up Bulldogs! Watch that clock!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

FIRE ELI WOLF!!! 

That is 3 he’s missed!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

SC wins in OT,,,,


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Is this a #3 team?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Real smart to not just get HotRod the kick at 55, which he can make.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Let Hot Rod kick a 60 yarder for the win!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

3-sec for a FG, come-on Dawgs!

43-yards to go for a score.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Is this a #3 team?



#3 talent, #100 coaching.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Is this a #3 team?


Not even a top 10. Said that long ago.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Is this a #3 team?


I don’t know SC is playing us HARD or we suck one!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Just wow


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Complete command of the offense


----------



## TomC (Oct 12, 2019)

All on Kirby..........you gotta give HOT ROD a chance!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

Going to OT after blowing it from the 38-yard-line.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Kirby should have went for the FG


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Smart sucks, Coley sucks.  They don't deserve this win.  Players might, but not them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs will win in OT


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Is this a #3 team?



No.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

I would have gave the best kicker in College Football a chance!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunker down and get this ugly win!!! I’ll take an ugly win every Saturday!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

TomC said:


> All on Kirby..........you gotta give HOT ROD a chance!!


Yeap....all day long I would go with HOT ROD in that situation


----------



## Duff (Oct 12, 2019)

No matter the outcome, this is 100% play calling and coaching


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

It's Georgia sports. What do you expect?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I would have gave the best kicker in College Football a chance!


No kidding.  Amazingly bad choice


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

We were hoping to maybe get pass interference on that last play to get us into field goal range.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Just try and do good enough to win. Play hard when you have to


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 12, 2019)

Y’all think Kirby’s decision gets in hot rods head?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Is this a #3 team?


No.


----------



## Duff (Oct 12, 2019)

They were in fg range!


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 12, 2019)

I have no “Dawg” in this fight, but the officiating looked totally and horribly bought by GA to me.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Opening up the playbook in OT


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Kirby gonna play it safe with a FG!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> No.



Bama
LSU
Clemson
Ohio St
Oklahoma
Gators
Dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Ball game


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh oh


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> No.


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Don't like our chances in OT


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Well there is that...


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Why did he throw the ball???


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

They never get a chance to make a catch in regular play then you ask them to make a catch in pressure situations.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2019)

Unreal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

SC believes in their FG kicker unlike UGA's Kirby, the tough guy from Donaldsonville.  OMG!


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 12, 2019)

Well there ya go, finally see how overrated georgia truly is


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Why call time out???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

And we suck again!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah that's why you don't play for OT.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

2and 3 Carolina! In our own stadium!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2019)

No more number 3 who ever wins


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

Kick NO Good!  Thank you Lord!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

OMG! He missed it!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we suck again!!


As bad as MI,,,,


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I hear sirens, I wonder if the neighbors called about me, thinking someone was dying.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

??????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh well... about time to go sit in the stand and sweat..


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Missed!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Neither team knows how to win.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

OH MYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> As bad as MI,,,,


No... not that bad!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

How many more chances is UGA gonna get?????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Muschamp told him to miss cause he thinks a lot of Kirby.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

Fire the whole staff!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2019)

chicken curse lol


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm for Heisman!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Triple lawd have mercy. I better see ever dawg in church tomorrow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No... not that bad!


Just about,,,,


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

Getting close, only 16-yards to go. 3rd & 1.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I hear sirens, I wonder if the neighbors called about me, thinking someone was dying.


Hope not. Don’t die.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Fromm for Heisman!


Fromm for the Heisman, UGA Coaches for unemployment line!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

If you handed the W to South Carolina I believe theyd give it right back to you.??


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 12, 2019)

Balls


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If you handed the W to South Carolina I believe theyd give it right back to you.??


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

This is pitiful


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Kirby calls a TO to help his buddy out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Regardless of the outcome, my draws and britches have to go in the trash after this one!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

4th & inches for a 1st down, go Dawgs.  Stop Gamecocks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Stop em dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Stop em dawgs!


The Dawgs have the mange!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This is pitiful


Beyond pitiful!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

These type of games are great when your team isn’t involved. Phhheew!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 12, 2019)

Take 'em back for a loss & almost steals the ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

What a play!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Dang, son! Dawgs defeathered that back! LOL


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I think Clark killed the guy.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Up the middle break four tackles then we win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

For the love of god don’t let Fromm throw it!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Watch Fromm force one and get another interception.


----------



## James12 (Oct 12, 2019)

SC has some players


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Is there OIL on every receivers hands!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Why not even try Bennett?  They have to guard the run then.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Just wow


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

James12 said:


> SC has some players


No. We just both suck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow! That looked like PI


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

maybe not


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

HotRod has to try and bail UGA out again.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Why not try that on first down


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow! Hot Rod misses and the Dawgs lose 20-17


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

I knew it!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Hot rod for the wi.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

I just heard three shots I guess slayer just murdered three baby deer


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Tough loss for the dogs but the streak couldnt last forever.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Ok... Now we suck again!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

BOOM


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Fire Smart, bench Fromm.  I don't know that Richt had this bad a loss.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Prolly not in the top ten,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 12, 2019)

I know, it’s a day game and they didn’t have the phones.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I just heard three shots I guess slayer just murdered three baby deer


I should just stay at camp and start drinking!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Might be worse than MI,,,,


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 12, 2019)

WOW.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Welcome to 15th and not the SEC Championship!

There’s always next year!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm telling you, this week it was so strange to hear Smart talk about how good USC was.  It sure felt like he was preparing us for a loss today before the game ever started.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2019)

Well there goes that Championship


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 12, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Y’all think Kirby’s decision gets in hot rods head?



I think it did.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 12, 2019)

What a pleasant turn of events. Justice after the phantom 4th down holding call. There shall be a party tonight


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Thank god we didn’t lose to the Vols!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 12, 2019)

I have never seen an entire second half played by two teams who were not trying to win but trying not to lose.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs losing to Muskrat and 3rd string quarterbacks.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 12, 2019)

After all the trash talking here, I'll take the high road here and say all UGA's goals are still in front of them. The only thing they lost here was any margin of error is gone.

Hat's off to SC.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

You guys looked bad,,,,


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 12, 2019)

Just typical Georgia sports teams and their sucky play. That will be it for UGA this year. They done.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Clemson or Oklahoma hope y’all win it ALL!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thank god we didn’t lose to the Vols!!



I think this is worse.  The Dawgs lost at home to a 25 point underdog.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 12, 2019)

Should have put Fields in!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Gbr5pb said:


> Should have put Fields in!


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fire Kirby and hire Hairball,,,,


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2019)

LOL, never fails. Us Dawg fans are so delusional that anything is going to change at UGA. 
Well, at least I can quit worrying about Dawgs are going to do the rest of the year and concentrate on hunting and fishing.
Maybe we will get a decent bowl game.


----------



## James12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Gbr5pb said:


> Should have put Fields in!



Shots fired


----------



## TomC (Oct 12, 2019)

Mark Richt V2


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Congrats Carolina bros. Y’all played a heck of a game.

We ain’t all that, and anyone with half a brain knows this. All that praise we’ve been getting all year made me sick to my stomach. OSU, Oklahoma, Bama, Clemson, all those teams have a great dual threat QB, something we need. We also need an offensive coordinator. And apparently, we need motivation. Seems we always play down to the level of our competition. 

Its a shame, but we’re used to this junk by now. I hope we can win out, but I don’t see that happening. I see us losing at least 3 or 4 games this year.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 12, 2019)

Congrats to South Carolina.  They earned this win.

We've got a lot of work to do.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 12, 2019)

Bad bad loss. 2 and 3 South Carolina team and the backup’s backup QB. 
But they still control their own destiny.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm glad we lost because we weren't going anywhere with that kind of offensive output. But we'll have some Fromm jock sniffer to say 17 points was enough to win.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

DannyW said:


> After all the trash talking here, I'll take the high road here and say all UGA's goals are still in front of them. The only thing they lost here was any margin of error is gone.
> 
> Hat's off to SC.


You never hear me trash talk, I know better and don't like the taste of crow. The DAWGS will haft to play lights out to make it to the SECCG now but, I don't think we can beat FLA


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2019)

Now hoping to see more top 5 upsets today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

If it makes you feel any better Bama is currently losing to Texas A&M seven to nothing


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 12, 2019)

You rather be disappointed now or January? Make that go hunting watch Georgia decisions very easy


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I think this is worse.  The Dawgs lost at home to a 25 point underdog.



YEAP!!
A loss is a loss some folks live rent free in the minds of Tennessee.

We can still have a great season! 

GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

I have said every game that this team has no cohesion. I think this game really proved it. 

I hate we lost but the maybe this loss will open their eyes and be a wake up call!!!!!

Great game yard birds!!!!! Y'all deserve the win!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If it makes you feel any better Bama is currently losing to Texas A&M seven to nothing


Lol....Ummm, no it does not.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 12, 2019)

We need a top shelf OC badly!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If it makes you feel any better Bama is currently losing to Texas A&M seven to nothing


Don't make me feel better cause I ain't a Bama fan!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I have said every game that this team has no cohesion. I think this game really proved it.
> 
> I hate we lost but the maybe this loss will open their eyes and be a wake up call!!!!!
> 
> Great game yard birds!!!!! Y'all deserve the win!!!!


If this isn't a wake-up call nothing will be. To offensive line can't make a hole even though they kept calling the same play on first down. This offensive scheme is garbage. Can't utilize power always being so cute. So many playmakers and just go with a generic up the middle run. Complete trash.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> YEAP!!
> A loss is a loss some folks live rent free in the minds of Tennessee.
> 
> We can still have a great season!
> ...


This. Go dogs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

I’ll be honest. If you think Fromm is the problem you’re a complete idiot and you have no football IQ!! That game was lost from coaching!! That loss is on the hands of Kirby and the offensive cord! Period! The play calling was as bad as I ever seen! We got out coached! Period! Kirby and his staff need to sit down and figure some things out! Boom brought busses full of 3 stars and dominated the LOS and the game!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If it makes you feel any better Bama is currently losing to Texas A&M seven to nothing


Tie game


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

Demetris Robertson is supposed to be a super fast guy, Simmons too and neither can run by a DB.  Hardman was so much more explosive than anyone else playing right now for UGA.  Cager was bailing Fromm out, but no one else can catch a cold or outrun a snail.  Cager gets hurt and UGA can't complete a forward pass.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Fire Coley=Chaney 2.0. I knew that we needed somebody better!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

5 stars backing up 5 stars I’ll tell ya what


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Fire Coley=Chaney 2.0. I knew that we needed somebody better!


Kirby= Richt 2.0


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Demetris Robertson is supposed to be a super fast guy, Simmons too and neither can run by a DB.  Hardman was so much more explosive than anyone else playing right now for UGA.  Cager was bailing Fromm out, but no one else can catch a cold or outrun a snail.  Cager gets hurt and UGA can't complete a forward pass.


I thought Wolf was gonna be good....boy was I wrong!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll be honest. If you think Fromm is the problem you’re a complete idiot and you have no football IQ!! That game was lost from coaching!! That loss is on the hands of Kirby and the offensive cord! Period! The play calling was as bad as I ever seen! We got out coached! Period! Kirby and his staff need to sit down and figure some things out! Boom brought busses full of 3 stars and dominated the LOS and the game!


YEAP!!!


----------



## DannyW (Oct 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> You never hear me trash talk, I know better and don't like the taste of crow. The DAWGS will haft to play lights out to make it to the SECCG now but, I don't think we can beat FLA



You're right...quite a few UGA fans in here that I call my friends. 

Honestly, All UGA has between them and the SECCG is Florida and Auburn...both are inferior talentwise. If the coaches do their part then I would expect to see UGA in MB Stadium on December 7. I hate to say it but there is too much talent on this team for them not to get at least that far.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll be honest. If you think Fromm is the problem you’re a complete idiot and you have no football IQ!! That game was lost from coaching!! That loss is on the hands of Kirby and the offensive cord! Period! The play calling was as bad as I ever seen! We got out coached! Period! Kirby and his staff need to sit down and figure some things out! Boom brought busses full of 3 stars and dominated the LOS and the game!


I agree 100%.  No game plan. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m think this thread hits 1,000 before its over.


----------



## jmac7469 (Oct 12, 2019)

I've never in my life seen two teams try so hard to not win a football game.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Fire Coley=Chaney 2.0. I knew that we needed somebody better!


I wasn’t fond of Chaney, but he was better.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

DannyW said:


> You're right...quite a few UGA fans in here that I call my friends.
> 
> Honestly, All UGA has between them and the SECCG is Florida and Auburn...both are inferior talentwise. If the coaches do their part then I would expect to see UGA in MB Stadium on December 7. I hate to say it but there is too much talent on this team for them not to get at least that far.


southh Carolina just beat Georgia at home after being a 30 point underdog and you still think that’s “all” that’s between the dawgs and a SECCG?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

The DAWGS had to much confidence and to much can be a bad thing. I hope now they understand that they haft to play and not just show up. Kirby needs to look in the mirror also and ask himself some questions. Week after week a lot of us here have been saying the DAWGS style of play was going to catch up with them and here we are with a beat down by a 2 and 3 team at our house...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Never seen a Georgia team try so hard to lose a game 
They looked better than us. PERIOD.
Especially between the ears!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Fire Smart, bench Fromm.  I don't know that Richt had this bad a loss.



???

There was a thread just this week that had Fromm in the Heisman discussion and now they should bench him?


I thought Fsu fans were bad......


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 12, 2019)

DannyW said:


> You're right...quite a few UGA fans in here that I call my friends.
> 
> Honestly, All UGA has between them and the SECCG is Florida and Auburn...both are inferior talentwise. If the coaches do their part then I would expect to see UGA in MB Stadium on December 7. I hate to say it but there is too much talent on this team for them not to get at least that far.






They will get blown out by Florida if they play like they did today.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2019)

DannyW said:


> You're right...quite a few UGA fans in here that I call my friends.
> 
> Honestly, All UGA has between them and the SECCG is Florida and Auburn...both are inferior talentwise. If the coaches do their part then I would expect to see UGA in MB Stadium on December 7. I hate to say it but there is too much talent on this team for them not to get at least that far.




I agree but there something missing about this talent and it showed it's ugly head today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

nickel back said:


> I agree but there something missing about this talent and it showed it's ugly head today.


And reliable 4 eyes missed his kick.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I think this is worse.  The Dawgs lost at home to a 25 point underdog.


Quit thinking..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Had another one blocked.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Was it his fault uga lost?


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> There was a thread just this week that had Fromm in the Heisman discussion and now they should bench him?
> 
> ...




Not so much Fromm as it is the overrated O-line, Cade mays was the reason for the pick 6, and he was the reason the field goal attempt got blocked in the first half.

I saw a grading system last week, had Kinley grading a 87.8, Cleveland grading a 87.1,
Mays graded a 73.1, and you have Cleveland on the dang bench.

I mean c’mon people.
Get with the program.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

I think I should have stayed at camp... I’m sweating my rear off in this stand! Dawgs suck and so does this weather!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Was it his fault uga lost?


I think Kirby should have let him try it at 58!
I still would have trusted him and still do!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think I should have stayed at camp... I’m sweating my rear off in this stand! Dawgs suck and so does this weather!!


66 at my house.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 66 at my house.


 You  must be down there is some nasty south Georgia swamp?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You  must be down there is some nasty south Georgia swamp?



???????????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs you filthy haters!!!!! Boom shakalaka


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And reliable 4 eyes missed his kick.


Kicking is like pitching in baseball. As much or more mental than physical.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Auburn ain’t gonna lose this weekend!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Auburn lost  to a top 10 team and fell to 12 reckon how far the dawgs will fall after losing to a 2-3 unranked team?
And struggling Early against Tennessee?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 12, 2019)

Recon they can do like they do... Blame everybody.

Hey... There's always "next year". Right?

Maybe they suck too... Like the Falcon's, there's always next year..


----------



## trad bow (Oct 12, 2019)

It doesn’t matter at this point. Dawgs lost on the field


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

41 yrs. maybe.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 12, 2019)

Was going to have grilled chicken for dinner but the grill ran outta gas, wouldn’t ya know it! 

GO DAWGS! The players need to put this one behind them and PREPARE for Kentucky! Still have everything in front of us but this was a pitiful mulligan.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

We are not as good as advertised and a lot of us dawg fans knew it. I thought our running game was good enough to control a lot of these teams in close games, i.e keep their offense off the field. Couple that with Fromm making a pivotal throw when needed and arguably the best kicker in game lining up and maybe, just possibly ,we can get through the schedule and get in the dance and then anything can happen. 
We were exposed today. Couldn’t block, couldn’t get open, couldn’t catch when open.
Couldn’t make the play on D against 3rd stringers. Couldn’t come up with an overtime plan. And last but not least, couldn’t make the money kick. 
Congrats to SC and Muschamp. They did all the above.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 12, 2019)

I thought dawgs owned the east?
Looks to me like the only thing dawgs own is a loss......


----------



## TomC (Oct 12, 2019)

Dawgs are a good football team........but they ain't THAT GOOD. It's not like this was the first game we've seen it. Not terribly surprising. Sure hope we have a stud QB coming in next year if Fromm leaves! If not, Kirby going to start feeling the heat real quick!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 66 at my house.


My view is better!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Looks to me like the only thing dawgs own is a loss......


And the Gators..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2019)

uga will be just fine, this one will wake them up..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

We own that loss for sure.
It was on us.
But the Sun will rise and we’ll be woofing at kickoff real soon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I thought dawgs owned the east?
> Looks to me like the only thing dawgs own is a loss......


Yep.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga will be just fine, this one will wake them up..




If they are lucky.
Kirby ought to be like bear Bryant, have their tails out there practicing this evening and tomorrow.

Unfortunately, if they play like they did today, they will lose 2 more games.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga will be just fine, this one will wake them up..


Agreed. Clemson desperately needed the close game two weeks ago.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Clemson dodge their loss and playing well today. Hope the dawgs can bounce back as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Auburn lost  to a top 10 team and fell to 12 reckon how far the dawgs will fall after losing to a 2-3 unranked team?
> And struggling Early against Tennessee?


They wont leave the top 10


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Clemson dodge their loss and playing well today. Hope the dawgs can bounce back as well.


Clemson got a gift. That was not their win.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2019)

OSU will silently be climbing to the top with no major wins . .


----------



## James12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Well, y’all fire Lil chucky and bench Fromm.  Send em to Tallahassee, hopefully this loss does it for Taggart.  I’d be scared to play FAMU at this point


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2019)

The Dawgs were so out coached it’s not even funny. What is CKS doing with all this talent? Answer: Not much.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> The Dawgs were so out coached it’s not even funny. What is CKS doing with all this talent? Answer: Not much.


We still have deer season!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

If that 9 that I let walk this morning swings by this afternoon. I think I’ll shoot him in the face!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...eces-of-ugas-sacred-hedges-to-celebrate-upset

Oh boy


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2019)

Muh bushes


----------



## James12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If that 9 that I let walk this morning swings by this afternoon. I think I’ll shoot him in the face!



???


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If that 9 that I let walk this morning swings by this afternoon. I think I’ll shoot him in the face!


Leme hold a backstrap, bro!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

I didn’t understand not letting Hod Rod take a shot in regulation. Sure it was out of his comfort zone but if anyone could make that it’s him. What was the downside? He could have got enough air behind to make it . Flag was whipping it, You never know with his leg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If that 9 that I let walk this morning swings by this afternoon. I think I’ll shoot him in the face!


Patience Slayer... you’ve got 4 more days on your hunt... Don’t choke cause the Dawgs did...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Shoot it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football...eces-of-ugas-sacred-hedges-to-celebrate-upset
> 
> Oh boy


Boom won’t be happy about that...


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 12, 2019)

Alabama, Clemson, Ohio State, Oklahoma, LSU, Wisconsin, Texas would all beat UGA easily. And they will lose to either UF or AU. I think they fall to 9, maybe 10.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Shoot it!!!!!!!!!!!


He wasn’t as big as the 9 I shot last year. He was close! I don’t want to take just anything to Chris!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Boom won’t be happy about that...



Especially after Kirby let him win this game to save his job.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He wasn’t as big as the 9 I shot last year. He was close! I don’t want to take just anything to Chris!!



My son would have shot him if he didn’t decide to rip a hole in his leg an hour before I got off work yesterday. 1st set of stitches.. He’s sitting at home right now. He would have been a DANDY for my boy!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> My son would have shot him if he didn’t decide to rip a hole in his leg an hour before I got off work yesterday. 1st set of stitches.. He’s sitting at home right now. He would have been a DANDY for my boy!


Oh, you’ve got one of them too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Shoot it!!!!!!!!!!!


This is the one I’m after... He’s 6 years old at least. Been watching him for 3 years.. He’s not my biggest but him and I have history..


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> There was a thread just this week that had Fromm in the Heisman discussion and now they should bench him?
> 
> ...



Search for a post by me in that thread.  You won't find it.  Fromm is a good game manager who normally makes good decisions, but he does not have the stats in big games.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OSU will silently be climbing to the top with no major wins . .


OSU has its hands full against Wisky in 2 weeks then Penn St right after that. And by the way, if Mich st and SC played next week I would take Mich St so dont act like the pups have played this hard schedule?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Search for a post by me in that thread.  You won't find it.  Fromm is a good game manager who normally makes good decisions, but he does not have the stats in big games.



I didn't say you did post in it. You're fellow fans had the man winning the Heisman and yall go from that to benching him after 1 loss.????


But yeah, yall go ahead and bench Fromm. Let's see how the dogs fare without him.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU has its hands full against Wisky in 2 weeks then Penn St right after that. And by the way, if Mich st and SC played next week I would take Mich St so dont act like the pups have played this hard schedule?


Or MI,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> Alabama, Clemson, Ohio State, Oklahoma, LSU, Wisconsin, Texas would all beat UGA easily. And they will lose to either UF or AU. I think they fall to 9, maybe 10.


Good Lord,MI is 16 and they sux,,,,GA is out of the top ten,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2019)

If LSU wins,their at least three,,,,


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Fromm had 300 yards against Bama in last year’s SECCG. 
Pretty big game.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’ll be honest. If you think Fromm is the problem you’re a complete idiot and you have no football IQ!! That game was lost from coaching!! That loss is on the hands of Kirby and the offensive cord! Period! The play calling was as bad as I ever seen! We got out coached! Period! Kirby and his staff need to sit down and figure some things out! Boom brought busses full of 3 stars and dominated the LOS and the game!


Who's calling the plays? Who threw a pick 6? I mean Fromm gets the credit with a win but not the loss?


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I didn't say you did post in it. You're fellow fans had the man winning the Heisman and yall go from that to benching him after 1 loss.????
> 
> 
> But yeah, yall go ahead and bench Fromm. Let's see how the dogs fare without him.


Couldn't have done much worse without him today.


----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2019)

Man....game hurt today.

Gamecocks had the want-to and played tough.  

Always a competitive game.




Hooked On Quack said:


> OSU will silently be climbing to the top with no major wins . .




And a QB with a chip on his shoulder and something too prove.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU has its hands full against Wisky in 2 weeks then Penn St right after that. And by the way, if Mich st and SC played next week I would take Mich St so dont act like the pups have played this hard schedule?



I agree, but up until NOW ???


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If that 9 that I let walk this morning swings by this afternoon. I think I’ll shoot him in the face!


Do it. Kill him. He deserves it.


----------



## James12 (Oct 12, 2019)

....


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 12, 2019)

That was bad,they deserved to lose.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Do it. Kill him. He deserves it.


Horns don't taste good anyway...... Why do you think squirrels are the only thing that says them!!!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Clemson or Oklahoma hope y’all win it ALL!


Roll tide


----------



## James12 (Oct 12, 2019)

I think Woodys jinxed both Fromm and Rod this week.

Definitely think ripping the hedges showed no class.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> Who's calling the plays? Who threw a pick 6? I mean Fromm gets the credit with a win but not the loss?


Fromm had to thread the needle on every throw! How many open receivers did you see during the game? Be real brother. You may hate tge kid but he’s not calling the plays. He’s not responsible for people getting open. If you think Fromm is the reason we lost that game then have at it. He doesn’t block! Our O line got stood up the entire game. This game was lost at the hands of Kirby and Colley! Period. Tua couldn’t have played for us and won it!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Our receivers don’t know how to get open. Fromm had time but for the second game they run , stop and watch!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Fromm had to thread the needle on every throw! How many open receivers did you see during the game? Be real brother. You may hate tge kid but he’s not calling the plays. He’s not responsible for people getting open. If you think Fromm is the reason we lost that game then have at it. He doesn’t block! Our O line got stood up the entire game. This game was lost at the hands of Kirby and Colley! Period. Tua couldn’t have played for us and won it!


Another part of the problem is you really don’t have good receivers


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Another part of the problem is you really don’t have good receivers


Certainly not the quality of Bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Certainly not the quality of Bama


 They are the only thing keeping the Bama program alive right now because our defense sucks and the offense of line can’t open up any runs somebody will beat Bama soOn.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> I didn’t understand not letting Hod Rod take a shot in regulation. Sure it was out of his comfort zone but if anyone could make that it’s him. What was the downside? He could have got enough air behind to make it . Flag was whipping it, You never know with his leg.



Me either. Maybe Kirby was afraid they'd block it and run it back??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> Couldn't have done much worse without him today.



Ok


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

I thought Fsu fans were bad about turning on their team but dadgum if the dogs ain't worse than us.?

It was yalls first loss against an Sec East team in 2.5 yrs and yall want to fire the coach and Frommsux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2019)

All this talk about Kirby and Fromm but no heat for hot rod? He did miss 2 fgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Kicker had one blocked and he missed another nice kid but he could have won the game


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2019)

His goggles were fogged over.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Poor coaching and a cancer like sickness of lack of execution lost this game. Dawg fans are shredding Fromm and it’s just stupid!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

This team got humiliated. Let’s see how they react to it.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Poor coaching and a cancer like sickness of lack of execution lost this game. Dawg fans are shredding Fromm and it’s just stupid!


Maybe people need to quit acting like he's heisman material. We could do a lot worse than Fromm but in every game I see, I see qb's doing whatever they can to get first downs. Fromm ran twice.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Like I said I hope this is a huge wake-up call because dink and dunk and running up the middle hoping the talent will take over scheme is running out. An actual gameplan that gets the offense going early has to be the answer. I don't see it with this coordinator.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This team got humiliated. Let’s see how they react to it.


By a really bad team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> By a really bad team.


At home.....?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> At home.....?


Yep.  They were very physical when they played Alabama but their secondary just could not handle Tua And the awesome receivers


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> Maybe people need to quit acting like he's heisman material. We could do a lot worse than Fromm but in every game I see, I see qb's doing whatever they can to get first downs. Fromm ran twice.


I agree on the heisman crap.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep.  They were very physical when they played Alabama but their secondary just could not handle Tua And the awesome receivers


Two areas Kirby hasn’t nailed down In recruiting. D line and WR’s. He can get 5 star QB’s but can’t keep them..?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Me either. Maybe Kirby was afraid they'd block it and run it back??


That was a STUPID call!
At that point HOT ROD would have won the game!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> That was a STUPID call!
> At that point HOT ROD would have won the game!


Reminded me of falcons in the Superbowl. FG wins it but they get cute. Fromm changed the play too late for the players to get set before the clock hit zero. Only bama gets away with snapping with the clock on zero.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow Dawg brothers that was rough. Glad we got our traditional loss out of the way but I wasn’t expecting it to come from USC-light. What can I say, coaches couldn’t make corrections at any point even if they had Booms game plan in hand, O-line bigger than the Great Wall of China cannot open a hole for more than a gnat to fit through,  receivers couldn’t catch the flu if you put them in the room with a patient with full blown influenza, runners couldn’t out run a cripple with one leg, Fromm couldn’t hit the broad side of a barn standing right beside it, Rodrigo couldn’t nail a field goal even if the side posts were 50yds wide and defensive backs that couldn’t cover anything even if you gave them a blanket. Did I miss anything? We flat out sucked, got outplayed, out coached and out hearted today by a USCe team that wanted it more than us. We still have the whole season ahead of us and I’m still gonna scream GO DAWGS next Saturday. Today just wasn’t our day. Let’s just lick our wounds fellas and move on to Kentucky. Still will be a Dawg till I die.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> Reminded me of falcons in the Superbowl. FG wins it but they get cute. Fromm changed the play too late for the players to get set before the clock hit zero. Only bama gets away with snapping with the clock on zero.


Bama, Bama, Bama.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 12, 2019)

One thing that has absolutely got on my nerves about Fromm though is that stupid ball spin he does before he gets ready to pass. I cannot help but think that’s slowing his release down which is in turn messing up the QB to receiver rhythm on pass plays. Lots of low snaps this season as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> That was a STUPID call!
> At that point HOT ROD would have won the game!



I dont know Rack. He did miss 2 fgs in the game and both were shorter than the 55 yarder


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Holy crap... you boys should get off your rears... 

Do any of you actually hunt? You poor souls...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

I watched 4 does and 1 buck tonight...

I’ve watched 15 different deer since Friday evening.. 

You sucking up A/C couch loungers need to get some hobbies..

Back on the stand tomorrow morning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I watched 4 does and 1 buck tonight...
> 
> I’ve watched 15 different deer since Friday evening..
> 
> ...



 Used to sit on stand religiously but I could care less about it until we get frost on the ground. I'll hunt pretty hard the month of Nov unless it's over 70.

Good luck brother


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Certainly not the quality of Bama



Not sure anyone would want that. You say “quality” the rest of us say inbred.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I thought dawgs owned the east?
> Looks to me like the only thing dawgs own is a loss......


Open mouth... Insert foot..

And we still own the Gators!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> That was a STUPID call!
> At that point HOT ROD would have won the game!



According to Kirby, Rod had told them that the furthermost from that end would be the 35 yl, because of the wind.  It were me, I would have let him take a shot.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2019)

First, the only one I really couldn't believe was the pick 6.  Fromm through off his back foot and obviously didn't see the SC defender.  It was a bad throw, however, he was being chased because SC kept finding gaps in our offensive blocking.  Ol' Boom is a really good D coach and he obviously saw some areas to exploit and they did.  I thought before the end of the half that they looked flat.  They didn't seem to be really focused and they made a lot of mental errors.  Of course, the refs didn't help any.  They let SC get away with a lot of pass interference and made a bogus call of roughing the passer. SC did a good job of smothering our receivers.  Fromm seemed to be overthrowing, but on replay, our receivers were getting jammed at the line of scrimmage and sometimes 20 yards beyond, which throws off timing. That being said, we should have been a caliber of a team that could overcome those.  All in all, we suxed!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> somebody will beat Bama soOn.


And you will disappear faster than a Alabama native who just got their welfare check.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Open mouth... Insert foot..
> 
> And we still own the Gators!


Open mouth... insert foot?
Who said "we own the east"?
Who lost to an unranked team yesterday? 
Again, only thing y'all own is a loss...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Open mouth... insert foot?
> Who said "we own the east"?
> Who lost to an unranked team yesterday?
> Again, only thing y'all own is a loss...


And we still own the Gators. It should be a great game in Jacksonville. 2 over rated teams going at it!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Open mouth... insert foot?
> Who said "we own the east"?
> Who lost to an unranked team yesterday?
> Again, only thing y'all own is a loss...


Happy Sunday brother! We Own your team! Sit down son your team sux too! Your only hope for your Gators was for us to roll into Jacksonville undefeated. We have our wake up call. See you in Jacksonville


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Happy Sunday brother! We Own your team! Sit down son your team sux too! Your only hope for your Gators was for us to roll into Jacksonville undefeated. We have our wake up call. See you in Jacksonville


Happy Sunday!
Speaking of owning, Unranked Gamecocks own ya'll. Beat ya in your own backyard!
Only thing Ga owns is that spanking.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Only thing Ga owns is that spanking.......


And the Gators..


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the Gators..


????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Speaking of owning, Unranked Gamecocks own ya'll. Beat ya in your own backyard!
> Only thing Ga owns is that spanking.......


Are you a gamecock fan now? I know it makes you feel better. Because it’s obvious your team is still below average.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I agree on the heisman crap.


He’s a game manager. Like Greg McElroy. And McCarron to an extent. But at least an is still in the league.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Are you a gamecock fan now? I know it makes you feel better. Because it’s obvious your team is still below average.


Negative. Although I was yesterday while they were schooling Ga.
Below average? Dawgs are the ones been on here screaming about how they own everything!  Then got beat at home by unranked SC...... ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Negative. Although I was yesterday while they were schooling Ga.
> Below average? Dawgs are the ones been on here screaming about how they own everything!  Then got beat at home by unranked SC...... ?


We could crow about every other team. But the fact remains we own your beloved Gators. That’s a fact. I know it hurts brother. I know you need to ride the shirttail of the cocks. I’m not riding the LSU Tigers for beating y’all even though I knew it was coming. Just like I know my Dawgs will beat the Gators again this year!!?????


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We could crow about every other team. But the fact remains we own your beloved Gators. That’s a fact. I know it hurts brother. I know you need to ride the shirttail of the cocks. I’m not riding the LSU Tigers for beating y’all even though I knew it was coming. Just like I know my Dawgs will beat the Gators again this year!!?????


Y'all gonna have to find a coach & qb 1st. Y'all was wanting to hang Kirby & Fromm last night! ??


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m sitting in Gatorland this morning and you can smell it ?
I can’t wait to get back on the road to America!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Y'all gonna have to find a coach & qb 1st. Y'all was wanting to hang Kirby & Fromm last night! ??


Kirby not Fromm. After watching Mullenlick self destruct last night I think we can out talent y’all and win....?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Y'all gonna have to find a coach & qb 1st. Y'all was wanting to hang Kirby & Fromm last night! ??


I’ll take our coach & QB over yours. Cause the both of them OWN the Gators. Fromm has yet to lose to them. So by definition... OWN’s the Gators.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Stick a fork in them,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 986484


You know it’s an article from Alabama when the pictures are bigger then the wording..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

All I can say is that The dogs are mid tier. Maybe the fourth and fifth best team in the SEC


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> All I can say is that The dogs are mid tier. Maybe the fourth and fifth best team in the SEC



Richt 2.0. In process


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> All I can say is that




Just think.. when Bama loses we won’t have to worry about you saying anything..

You’ll disappear faster then Illegals in an Immigration raid..


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby not Fromm. After watching Mullenlick self destruct last night I think we can out talent y’all and win....?


You "think"? Y'all ARE getting nervous! 
????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You "think"? Y'all ARE getting nervous!
> ????


The Dawgs losing is the worse thing for the Gators. And you know it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You "think"? Y'all ARE getting nervous!
> ????


He is nervous. He’s afraid of sushi too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> He is nervous. He’s afraid of sushi too?


Speaking of afraid.. You were more afraid of coming in here after a Bama loss then Harvey Updyke is at police sirens..


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> He is nervous. He’s afraid of sushi too?


Doesn't seem real fond of chicken though. Or crow.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dawgs losing is the worse thing for the Gators. And you know it.


Yep! He knows what’s coming! What’s funnier is they think they’re back! Between Mullenlick and 3rd and Grantham I see lots of heartache in the Lizards future


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You "think"? Y'all ARE getting nervous!
> ????


Trust me I’m not nervous! Dawgs a heaping helping of humble pie yesterday! They needed it! Dawgs may lose another one but it won’t be to the Gators! Mark that down......?


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 13, 2019)

The coaching staff didn't have the guys prepared,it was a early game and Georgia was obviously sleepwalking,they bought into the hype and figured they could just show up and win.Ive been worried about this game since the season started.It was a weird game all day,Fromm throwing three picks,receivers dropping easy catches and Goggles missing two field goals,I really thought Kirby should have let him try the long field goal as there was really no reason not to try it, the call dumbfounded me.Losing this game was the best thing to happen yesterday now maybe they will wake up,they are a lot better team than they showed .I thought they should have kept trying to run the ball and wear them down as Fromm and the receivers were apparently in some kind of funk.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Doesn't seem real fond of chicken though. Or crow.


I’m just very confident that my team can beat yours. If you were a cock fan I’d eat crow. But your not. Are you? What I can tell you is I see the perfect storm headed into Jacksonville!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> The coaching staff didn't have the guys prepared,it was a early game and Georgia was obviously sleepwalking,they bought into the hype and figured they could just show up and win.Ive been worried about this game since the season started.It was a weird game all day,Fromm throwing three picks,receivers dropping easy catches and Goggles missing two field goals,I really thought Kirby should have let him try the long field goal as there was really no reason not to try it, the call dumbfounded me.Losing this game was the best thing to happen yesterday now maybe they will wake up,they are a lot better team than they showed .I thought they should have kept trying to run the ball and wear them down as Fromm and the receivers were apparently in some kind of funk.


I watched several player interviews last night. I like what I heard. They know they didn’t play to the standard. Let’s see how it plays out.....?


----------



## ribber (Oct 13, 2019)

Looked like a Mark Richt coached team yesterday, completely unprepared and uninspired coupled with terrible play calling and decision making. CMR was a master at losing games like this. I hope this isn't a glimpse of what's to come from Kirby. By far the worse loss of the CKS era.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2019)

ribber said:


> Looked like a Mark Richt coached team yesterday, completely unprepared and uninspired coupled with terrible play calling and decision making. CMR was a master at losing games like this. I hope this isn't a glimpse of what's to come from Kirby. By far the worse loss of the CKS era.



I totally disagree. That looked like a Richt coached *offense*. The defense played lights out yesterday holding USCe to only one TD and a field goal in regulation. Had Fromm not thrown the pick 6 we’d be having a completely different conversation today. This loss rests solely on the Offense and the OC.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2019)

To be honest, defensively speaking I’m not worried about any offense in the country except for ours. Our defense even with the injuries the way they’re playing I feel can hang with anyone.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> The coaching staff didn't have the guys prepared,



Period. The kids didn't execute yesterday and that's because they weren't ready to play and that's because the coaching staff didn't have them ready to play. This loss sits on Kirby Smart's shoulders. He should know if the team is up for the game and if they aren't he should get them up for the game. He failed miserably which calls into question his ability as a head coach. With the talent he's got there's no excuse for this.


----------



## weagle (Oct 13, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Had Fromm not thrown the pick 6 we’d be having a completely different conversation today.



Or if Hotrod didn't do his impersonation of a bama kicker.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> If you were a cock fan I’d eat crow. But your not. Are you?


I was for about 4 hours yesterday!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I was for about 4 hours yesterday!


Is that all you got? Wow!????


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 13, 2019)

weagle said:


> Or if Hotrod didn't do his impersonation of a bama kicker.



Had Fromm not thrown the pick 6 Hotrod would’ve never been put in that situation. The blocked field goal ain’t on him either. That D-lineman for USCe got some big time air on that play.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Had Fromm not thrown the pick 6 Hotrod would’ve never been put in that situation. The blocked field goal ain’t on him either. That D-lineman for USCe got some big time air on that play.


That was a outstanding play on the D lineman.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

So its Fromm's fault Hot Rod missed the Fg.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

I emailed Mcgarity! I’m tired of it!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I emailed Mcgarity! I’m tired of it!



I hope you sent a link to this forum. Its the only way yall will turn this mess around. Fromm/Kirby are not the answer!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2019)

Georgia is now numba 10


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

Yep. Just under Florida.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Yep. Just under Florida.
> View attachment 986505


Right where we should be...?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 13, 2019)

ribber said:


> Looked like a Mark Richt coached team yesterday, completely unprepared and uninspired coupled with terrible play calling and decision making. CMR was a master at losing games like this. I hope this isn't a glimpse of what's to come from Kirby. By far the worse loss of the CKS era.


Worse loss or worst? This is the culture at UGA. Kirby hasn't changed a thing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Right where we should be...?


4 Hand is as nervous as a fat kid on his 1st date now!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 13, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Georgia is now numba 10



Should be closer to 20 after yesterday’s showing


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> 4 Hand is as nervous as a fat kid on his 1st date now!


What am I nervous about?!
I have made no claims. I'm just thankful for the wins we've gotten so far.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I watched several player interviews last night. I like what I heard. They know they didn’t play to the standard. Let’s see how it plays out.....?


They are little 5 stars. Soon they will be bigger ones.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> They are little 5 stars. Soon they will be bigger ones.


The team looked shell shocked. Rightfully so. Maybe now they’ll know every team they play wants blood. They can’t just show up...  My only fear is the offensive coordinator and Kirby. Very concerned because I thought Kirby was turning the corner and becoming a head coach. Go Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2019)

All year we heard Florida sucked and was overrated 
All year we’ve heard auburn sucks and is overrated 
And yet the dawgs are right between those same two teams 
So what does that mean?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Throwback said:


> All year we heard Florida sucked and was overrated
> All year we’ve heard auburn sucks and is overrated
> And yet the dawgs are right between those same two teams
> So what does that mean?


They still suck and will always suck.... Next question...?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 13, 2019)

UGA culture has always fared well against osu


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

I'll bet Stacey Abrams is extremely disappointed in her dawgs.........  ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'll bet Stacey Abrams is extremely disappointed in her dawgs.........  ?



??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I'll bet Stacey Abrams is extremely disappointed in her dawgs.........  ?


Not as disappointed as that Andrew fellar...? I bet he’ll never eat gumbo again....


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Not as disappointed as that Andrew fellar...? I bet he’ll never eat gumbo again....


We've all got 'em, don't we?
????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

4HAND said:


> We've all got 'em, don't we?
> ????


Unfortunately yes


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 14, 2019)

How bout dem mutts!

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> All year we heard Florida sucked and was overrated
> All year we’ve heard auburn sucks and is overrated
> And yet the dawgs are right between those same two teams
> So what does that mean?



Auburn still sucks and the Dawgs live rent free in your head!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 14, 2019)

I just heard on the radio some ole boy in South Georgia went crazy and shot all of his fighting chickens. Said he was screaming go dogs after every shot


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 14, 2019)

Ainsley just mentioned on Fox & Friends that her home state of SC beat #3 ranked Ga.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I just heard on the radio some ole boy in South Georgia went crazy and shot all of his fighting chickens. Said he was screaming go dogs after every shot



Breath, breath...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Ainsley just mentioned on Fox & Friends that her home state of SC beat #3 ranked Ga.


She just mentioned it again. She’s an alum. Good for her


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> She just mentioned it again. She’s an alum. Good for her


Definitely something for them to be proud of.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 14, 2019)

Dawgs took the rat poison. Walked into the stadium with heads that barely fit in their helmets and got whipped.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2019)

I feel bad for the Dawg fans,but you gotta love it though,,,,you guys might as well have Harbaugh as your coach,,,,????


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I feel bad for the Dawg fans,but you gotta love it though,,,,you guys might as well have Harbaugh as your coach,,,,????


Please explain. The way I see it, unlike Hairball, GA has beaten their rivals multiple times with Kirby as the HBC.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Please explain. The way I see it, unlike Hairball, GA has beaten their rivals multiple times with Kirby as the HBC.


Just raggin on the Dawg fans,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2019)

The Dawgs gettin whopped by a chicken,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Please explain. The way I see it, unlike Hairball, GA has beaten their rivals multiple times with Kirby as the HBC.


Except bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Except bama.


 Which of course is not a rival but they want us bad but they won’t get it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The Dawgs gettin whopped by a chicken,,,,? ? ? ?



Mean ol chicken?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Mean ol chicken?



Happened a lot with Richt 1.0


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 14, 2019)

I think GA comes out on fire every game from here on out.
Unlike the Richt teams.
We shall see......


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 14, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> I think GA comes out on fire every game from here on out.
> Unlike the Richt teams.
> We shall see......


That was the outcome after the AU and LSU losses the previous 2 years.

In reality, nothing has changed. Ga HAD to beat FLA and win the SEC to ever have a shot at the playoff. That is still as true today as it was Friday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> That was the outcome after the AU and LSU losses the previous 2 years.
> 
> In reality, nothing has changed. Ga HAD to beat FLA and win the SEC to ever have a shot at the playoff. That is still as true today as it was Friday.


  I think the out of  division losses to A&M and to Auburn seal their fate


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Dawgs took the rat poison. Walked into the stadium with heads that barely fit in their helmets and got whipped.


Now even the fan base is speaking Saban's language.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 14, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Now even the fan base is speaking Saban's language.


It's a catchy jingle. Does Saban play the piano? Might be a good gig when he retires.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 14, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> It's a catchy jingle. Does Saban play the piano? Might be a good gig when he retires.



Not sure if he does or not. If he does, I am sure Kirby will be taking lessons soon. I think he feels the more he can copy Saban the better off he will be at achieving the same results. Maybe Piano is part of the process


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


>


I saw that earlier! Those guys nail it every time!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I saw that earlier! Those guys nail it every time!


“You rushed  the field after you beat South Carolina?”

The look on his face


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

???????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> “You stormed the field after you beat South Carolina?”
> 
> The look on his face


Must be the interception.. I mean reception..

They flat out come up with good stuff and quick.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

Especially 3rd string qbs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Especially 3rd string qbs


There’s no game film! Duh!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 14, 2019)

Like Dave Chappell, they crack on everybody.
Dang dawgs deserve it this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2019)

We got Kirbricht!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We got Kirbricht!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


>


Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Like Dave Chappell, they crack on everybody.
> Dang dawgs deserve it this week.
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 15, 2019)

Yo not elite!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We got Kirbricht!!!


^this^!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Like Dave Chappell, they crack on everybody.
> Dang dawgs deserve it this week.
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Definitely something for them to be proud of.


I’ll be honest buddy if Mullen don’t keep Jones on the sideline y’all will lose to the Gamecocks!

Very dumb call when he put Jones in after Trask was on fire!
Trask is y’all’s future no way would I take him out!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We got Kirbricht!!!


More like Chaneycole!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 26, 2019)

?????


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 26, 2019)

Makes the Dawgs loss look bad.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 26, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Makes the Dawgs loss look bad.


Dawgs beat Notre dame. Both teams have 1 loss but ND is ranked above the dawgs.  That’s how bad of a loss it was


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 26, 2019)

Tennessee seems to be improving, does not reflect bad on georgia. Should have been a win last week vs. Red to.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 26, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Tennessee seems to be improving, does not reflect bad on georgia. Should have been a win last week vs. Red to.


That’s good stuff there. Might be time to stop drinking


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2019)

We just ran up the middle again.


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2019)

And then tried to pass instead of running up the middle to get a FG.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 26, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> That’s good stuff there. Might be time to stop drinking



I’m waking folks up laughing


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2019)

AccUbonD said:


> Tennessee seems to be improving, does not reflect bad on georgia. Should have been a win last week vs. Red to.


Lol.


----------

